# Building muscle for slim dog



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I was wondering what would be an easy cheap way to build muscle on my dog. I used to let her run around, but she had recently started her first heat so I keep her in now to be safe. I have tried to hook her up to objects, but she will not pull soon as she feels the tension and she is of, Falin bloodline, so she should have a better drive than she has shown. I have also tried tread mill, but she jumps off. Dont like it at all. She gets to run and play plenty, but no muscle tone/cut at all. Have fed her on science diet until past 2 months or so, now she is on puppy chow. Just tryin to save extra money new baby here.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

try doing flirt pole and spring pole but increase her food when you do workouts so she build muscle instead of loosing weight and burning the calories. You can get all the things you need for a spring pole and a flirt pole at Home Depot for pretty cheap.  Let me know if you need help with your set ups I'd be glad to help out


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

first of all how old is your dog?and if you meant puppy chow that is terrible food. it has corn and byproducts.get your dog on some quality food like totw,canidae,innova,ect. and you should see a difference.it also depends on your dogs genetics
do you got any pictures of your dog?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, please and thank you KG420....


She will be a yr in Sept. Meno and I agree I dont like doing the chow either, but see no neg diff than the science diet. There is a pic in my profile and avatar. I am actually tryin to find pics to put up now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

For a flirt pole take a piece of PVC pipe about 5tf long. Then attach a toy she'll go crazy for to a rope on the end. You can drill holes in the pipe and tie the rope through it to make it more sturdy. Just get her to chase it making quick turns and movements on the ground at first, then as she gets a little older you can make her jump in the air for it 

To make a spring pole you need either a tree in your yard or you will have to build a frame for it. 
In a tree all you need is a chain, a garage door spring, two clips and a tug rope. This is my set up. I chain the spring to a sturdy branch and attach to with the clips. Then use another clip to attach the rope to the bottom of the spring. Make sure the dogs back feet touch the ground to avoid any injury from falling.
My set up

















Same thing with the frame if you don't have tree's but make sure that is sturdy and deep in the ground so it can not come up causing then to fall and get hurt.
Set up with a frame


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude, if the dog is still under a year old then leave her alone. Just walking an some games of fetch is enough for now. You'll ruin her if you're trying to do any conditioning at her age. Let her be a puppy at least until she's a good 18 months old.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just did it as play when Dosia was little to get him used to it. He was doing spring pole and flirt pole at her age, but not as hard work outs. They actually helped him stay active and happy and not chewing on things and digging in the yard. Before I built a spring pole he was the most destructive dog ever. She's about 8 months so I wouldn't do any hard workouts with her. Just feed good food and get her used to them for the future and she'll tone up.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

genetics play the biggest role on how your dog is built.
just because of a certain bloodline doesnt mean it will have the drive. all dogs are diff. some dogs have the working drive and some do not and are better suited as petbulls.
science diet is crap. go to dogfoodanalysis.com to compare foods.
cosco's brand kirkland food is cheap and good food, no biproducts.

you have to slowly and gradually get your dog used to the tread mill. take it very slow and limit the time you try to put your dog on it. a lot of people will put boards up on the sides of the mill. but you need to be very delicate when doing the treadmill. one bad experience is all it takes for dog to associate it with a bad time. the most important thing is make it fun for your dog. anyway possible.

flirt poles are awesome as previously mentioned.
also a spring pole. but just as the same as the mill you need to make it fun for your dog or he wont be interested.

start out in small time incriminates and slowly build more time.
always end on a good note and leave your dog wanting more.

hand walks also are very good and build muscle tone.

but just like humans you have to have a routine going to build muscle. doing the same things everyday your dog will get bored and i dont think you''ll see the results your looking for. but know your dogs build is limited by genetics.

your dog is only a year old and you really shouldnt be working a dog that young. let your dog enjoy its puppyhood. 

hope this helps ya! good luck


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

Aus-Staffy hit the Key point.. but another thing you need to know before you start conditioning your dog is that conditioning is nothing more than Conditioning, getting your dog in the best possible shape. Your dogs muscle can only get stronger and more defined, working your dog will never beef him up to be a huge. Some people think that because they can go to the gym and gain 20lbs of muscle a dog can. He's either a beast or he isn't. 

As far as pulling goes, if he doesn't love it from the start you have to try to find a way to make him want to do it but thats up to you and his personality. Start extra light, just get him used to Everything, the entire process. and before you know it he's pulling weight


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks yall.... And he is a she lol.. I don't expect her to get huge just maybe some tone. I always thought APBT's had natural tone somewhat, she is beautiful just too slim for my liking . I dont think her playing on spring pole is gonna hurt her aus. Pretty much tug of war which pups do that at 7-8 weeks. So flirt pole is like cat toy for dogs huh? Well this will give me something to do today. Thanks yall


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Jrama said:


> Thanks yall.... And he is a she lol.. I don't expect her to get huge just maybe some tone. I always thought APBT's had natural tone somewhat, she is beautiful just too slim for my liking . I dont think her playing on spring pole is gonna hurt her aus. Pretty much tug of war which pups do that at 7-8 weeks. So flirt pole is like cat toy for dogs huh? Well this will give me something to do today. Thanks yall


-"I always thought APBT's had natural tone" 
yes to some extent. but you have to realize your dog is limited by its genetics.
-"I dont think her playing on spring pole is gonna hurt her"
She is a year old a spring pole would be ok dont worry about it
-"Pretty much tug of war which pups do that at 7-8 weeks."
At that age its not good to play tug, i mean you can play with the rope and mess around just be very gentle. you can rip out there baby teeth and the adult teath may not ever grow back in if that happens. so once your dog gets her big girl teath its ok. just still dont be too rough with your until like 7 or 8 months.
-"So flirt pole is like cat toy for dogs"
yep basically. just dont go out and get one made for cats lol. you can make one out of a broom stick. with some strings or whatever you use tied to the stick and the rope or whatever you decide to use tied to the rope. be sure to make it fun and intoduce it to your dog gradually. do it for like 5 minutes and put it up leaving your girl wanting more.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes you will be limited by genetics but if you want to tone the dog up I would use a flirt pole. I just go to the feed store and buy a horse lunge whip and use that for a flirt pole they work great and they are light so you can really work them. Do not have them jump in the air you can hurt them. Keep it low to the ground and do not turn too tight. Go in both directions and do not stay in on direction too long or they start to build up lactic acid on that lead and you will make them sore. A good kibble is also important without that you can not really get a dog in good shape with poor kibble. SD and puppy chow are crappy foods like Niz said a good food like from costco is really cheap and a good quality. The kirkland brand food rocks but other foods like diamond are good and on the cheaper side too.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I built the spring pole and she loved it for what lil time we were out there


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Keep the sessions short and always leave her wanting more. That is a good way to avoid the "blah this is boring now" syndrome. If you find something she _really_ likes (like the springpole), it can be used as a gateway to teaching other things. Remember that her age and heat cycle will be factors as well. Some dogs take a while to come into their own. And like with teaching to pull, its a gradual process and building, even with dogs who are bred to excel in it.


----------

